# Using the canon speedlite 580 ex 2 on a bounce umbrella



## shifra (Jan 13, 2009)

I take portraits using an alien bee for main light and a speedlite for fill. Both are bounced into umbrellas. I manually adjust the light settings and have just noticed that you can also manually adjust the zoom of the speedlite. What settings should the zoom be on?


----------

